# Fixed my eyebrows and grown a stubble



## StudyHacks (Jan 4, 2019)

Ignore the smile, I did it for a chick on reddit. I hate smiling because I fucking suck at it, I look like a fucking retard when smiling
Also, regarding the upper eyelid exposure in the pics, I took these pics while I was dead tired. Whenever I am dead tired, I always get significant upper eyelid exposure, ngl.

For those curious, here are my older pics without the fucked up smile and the stubble as well as the died eyebrows: (the imgur pics are the older pics)


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 4, 2019)

@Arceus300 What are your thoughts mate


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 4, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> @Arceus300 What are your thoughts mate


*Sighs* C'mon man. I love to entertain y'all, but can we be serious this once?


----------



## Earthling (Jan 4, 2019)

Lose the facial hair. You don't have enough density or enough hair for that matter to pull it off.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> *Sighs* C'mon man. I love to entertain y'all, but can we be serious this once?


sure, but i cant really the 'stubble’ you‘re talking about


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 4, 2019)

Earthling said:


> Lose the facial hair. You don't have enough density or enough hair for that matter to pull it off.


Don't you grow a stubble anyway? Like, it takes time to grow.
Also rate me guys thx. Goes without saying, hence the title.


----------



## Future Arablite (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Don't you grow a stubble anyway? Like, it takes time to grow.
> Also rate me guys thx. Goes without saying, hence the title.



Go clean shaven, i do the same thing it's much better than neckbeard and pedostache trust me 
5 PSL


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 4, 2019)

You look okay, but i think you should try to speak with a diffrent voice when trying to get with girls because your voice is weird man.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 4, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> You look okay, but i think you should try to speak with a diffrent voice when trying to get with girls because your voice is weird man.


Thanks. rate pls. Also, I swear that's not my real voice. The music was loud af, I had to compensate. If you want I'll record myself talking like I normally do, my voice is a lot deeper and... more comfortable to listen to lolz.


----------



## Earthling (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Don't you grow a stubble anyway? Like, it takes time to grow.
> Also rate me guys thx. Goes without saying, hence the title.



You clean shave until you're able to grow a proper stubble.






Here's a little morph I did for ya with a better lower third


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 4, 2019)

Earthling said:


> You clean shave until you're able to grow a proper stubble.
> 
> View attachment 10670
> 
> ...


Rate please. I mean my pics not the morph. Also, holy fucking shit, I swear I'll climb a fucking crane from joy if my wrap around jaw implant ends up looking like that


----------



## dogtown (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Rate please. I mean my pics not the morph. Also, holy fucking shit, I swear I'll climb a fucking crane from joy if my wrap around jaw implant ends up looking like that



You would be chad, better start saving up


----------



## Earthling (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Rate please. I mean my pics not the morph. Also, holy fucking shit, I swear I'll climb a fucking crane from joy if my wrap around jaw implant ends up looking like that



A 6/10 on the not retarded scale.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 4, 2019)

Earthling said:


> A 6/10 on the not retarded scale.


Is that the PSL scale?


dogtown said:


> You would be chad, better start saving up


Yes, thx, I really hope the plastic surgeon won't fuck it up. My dad will pay for it,. he told me. ngl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> a chick on reddit.


Don't smile for landwhales brah.


----------



## Earthling (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Is that the PSL scale?
> 
> Yes, thx, I really hope the plastic surgeon won't fuck it up. My dad will pay for it,. he told me. ngl



I don't use the PSL scale.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Is that the PSL scale?
> 
> Yes, thx, I really hope the plastic surgeon won't fuck it up. My dad will pay for it,. he told me. ngl



You lucky mother fuker, your dads gonna pay for your surgery. But yeah hope all goes well with it


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Don't smile for landwhales brah.


not a landwhale.



Essentially the chick is literally cucking her BF, look at this post lmfao 

This is what she wrote to me after I asked her for a rate:


----------



## Earthling (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Is that the PSL scale?
> 
> Yes, thx, I really hope the plastic surgeon won't fuck it up. My dad will pay for it,. he told me. ngl








Made a few slight changes.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You lucky mother fuker, your dads gonna pay for your surgery. But yeah hope all goes well with it


gimme a rate pls brah


----------



## dogtown (Jan 4, 2019)

5psl. No smiling
6-6.5 psl with jaw implants 
1 psl smiling, yeah your smiles really bad


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> not a landwhale.
> View attachment 10671
> Essentially the chick is literally cucking her BF, look at this post lmfao
> 
> This is what she wrote to me after I asked her for a rate:




That proves JBW theory; that guy is.... PSL 3.5 at best. If he was curry, he'd have roped.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> That proves JBW theory; that guy is.... PSL 3.5 at best. If he was curry, he'd have roped.



Maybe a beta bux though?


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> 5psl. No smiling
> 6-6.5 psl with jaw implants
> 1 psl smiling, yeah your smiles really bad


Agreed. People can tell me I'm robotic all they want, but I ruin every aesthetic aspect of myself by smiling in the slightest. Thank you


TRUE_CEL said:


> That proves JBW theory; that guy is.... PSL 3.5 at best. If he was curry, he'd have roped.


No no no, my friend, she's *NOT *his girlfriend any more. Fucking look at the post... Translation: My bf is a cuck, looks like a weakling, I don't get wet for him. I'm waiting for Chad, I can't wait to suck his dick. Please tell me I'm not insane for wanting to ditch this faggot.


dogtown said:


> Maybe a beta bux though?


Most definitely. I'm sure she got an IPhone X from him for Christmas kek


----------



## Future Arablite (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Agreed. People can tell me I'm robotic all they want, but I ruin every aesthetic aspect of myself by smiling in the slightest. Thank you
> 
> No no no, my friend, she's *NOT *his girlfriend any more. Fucking look at the post... Translation: My bf is a cuck, looks like a weakling, I don't get wet for him. I'm waiting for Chad, I can't wait to suck his dick. Please tell me I'm not insane for wanting to ditch this faggot.



Yeah, that guy with the girl looks so fucking disgusting look at the way he smiles and at his teeth HAHAHHA


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 4, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> @Arceus300 What are your thoughts mate




That’s shit that’s what real brows look like


----------



## dogtown (Jan 4, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> That’s shit that’s what real brows look like




Here we go again @dotacel


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 4, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> That’s shit that’s what real brows look like



Let me guess, taking a shit again?


----------



## dogtown (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Let me guess, taking a shit again?


Yeah


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 4, 2019)

You facialy look like a gay with your non existent lower Ried and cucky eyes


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 4, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> You facialy look like a gay with your non existent lower Ried and cucky eyes


I'm straight as an arrow baby, especially for you. Come sit on your place. Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Here we go again @dotacel


highest quality entertainment


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 4, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> not a landwhale.
> View attachment 10671
> Essentially the chick is literally cucking her BF, look at this post lmfao
> 
> This is what she wrote to me after I asked her for a rate:



jfl, they have each other's (racially) stereotypical teeth.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 10, 2020)

bruh wtf
@Won'tStopNoodling


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 10, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> bruh wtf
> @Won'tStopNoodling


why arent you banned yet, you necroposter?


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 10, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> why arent you banned yet, you necroposter?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 10, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> View attachment 577638


its not him, when you will learn


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 10, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> its not him, when you will learn


jfl im so lost 
can someone explain?
to autistic to tell


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 10, 2020)

you look good

over 5psl


----------

